# El motivo por el que yo no invierto en nada



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.


----------



## bralmu (15 Ago 2021)

¿En qué te basas para decir eso?


----------



## Gusman (15 Ago 2021)

Es obvio que la mayor parte de los pezqueñines mueren a manos de los peces gordos


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para decir eso?



Es complicado saber si vas a obtener beneficio. Y hay algún que otro caso de inversores que lo han perdido todo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Es obvio que la mayor parte de los pezqueñines mueren a manos de los peces gordos



Has cerrado el hilo.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (15 Ago 2021)

La bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo. Simplemente tienes que invertir en empresas muy potentes titanic que no vayan a desaparecer mañana (google, microsoft) o empresas que resistan a las crisis y hacerlo a *buen precio e ir a largo plazo* porque la bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo *PERO* en el corto plazo manda el azar y la aleatoriedad, el mercado puede subir, bajar o te puedes comer una crisis -50% en 6 meses.

Cada 8 años mas o menos viene un hostión de los grandes, es parte del juego y ya toca que venga el hostión porque la bolsa de USA está algo inflada


----------



## charlie3 (15 Ago 2021)

En el libro “un paseo aleatorio por wall street” se demuestra que en cualquier periodo pasado de 10 años o más la bolsa siempre subió.
Si vas a menos plazo puedes palmar.
Si no inviertes la inflación te come los ahorros


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.



50% 50%


charlie3 dijo:


> En el libro “un paseo aleatorio por wall street” se demuestra que en cualquier periodo pasado de 10 años o más la bolsa siempre subió.
> Si vas a menos plazo puedes palmar.
> Si no inviertes la inflación te come los ahorros



Los indices están muy maquillados, las empresas que van mal salen y las que van bien entran, eso es el principal maquillaje de los indices, pon por ejemplo el IBEX con las mismas empresas que hace 30 años, algunas de ellas ya quebradas, y repite el mantra de : "la bolsa siempre sube"


----------



## Xenomorfo (15 Ago 2021)

Si no estas seguro no te metas en nada y aún así.

*De cómo fui protagonista de las locuras de 1929*

Muy pronto un negocio mucho más atractivo que el teatral atrajo mi atención y la del país. Era un asuntillo llamado mercado de valores. […] Constituyó una sorpresa muy agradable descubrir que era un negociante muy astuto. […] Todo lo que compraba aumentaba de valor. […] Podías cerrar los ojos, apoyar el dedo en cualquier punto del enorme tablero mural y la acción que acababas de comprar empezaba inmediatamente a subir. Nunca obtuve beneficios. Parecía absurdo vender una acción a treinta cuando se sabía que dentro del año doblaría o triplicaría su valor.


Mi sueldo semanal en Los cuatro locos era de unos dos mil, pero esto era calderilla en comparación con la pasta que ganaba teóricamente en Wall Street. […] Aceptaba de todo el mundo confidencias sobre el mercado de valores. Ahora cuesta creerlo pero incidentes como el que sigue eran corrientes en aquellos días.


Subí a un ascensor del hotel Copley Plaza, en Boston. El ascensorista me reconoció y dijo:


-Hace un ratito han subido dos individuos, señor Marx, ¿sabe? Peces gordos, de verdad. […] Hablaban del mercado de valores y, créame, amigo, tenían aspecto de saber lo que decían. […] Oí que uno de los individuos decía al otro: «Ponga todo el dinero que pueda obtener en United Corporation». […]


Le di cinco dólares y corrí hacia la habitación de Harpo. Le informé inmediatamente acerca de esta mina de oro en potencia con que me había tropezado en el ascensor. Harpo acaba de desayunar y todavía iba en batín.


-En el vestíbulo de este hotel están las oficinas de un agente de Bolsa –dijo. Espera a que me vista y correremos a comprar estas acciones…


-Harpo -dije-, ¿estás loco? ¡Si esperamos hasta que te hayas vestido, estas acciones pueden subir diez enteros!


De modo que con mis ropas de calle y Harpo con su batín, corrimos hacia el vestíbulo, entramos en el despacho del agente y en un santiamén compramos acciones de United Corporation por valor de ciento sesenta mil dólares, con una garantía del veinticinco por ciento.


Para los pocos afortunados que no se arruinaron en 1929 y que no estén familiarizados con Wall Street, permítanme explicar lo que significa esa garantía del veinticinco por ciento. Por ejemplo, si uno compraba ochenta mil dólares de acciones, sólo tenía que pagar en efectivo veinte mil. El resto se le quedaba a deber al agente. Era como robar dinero. […]


El mercado siguió subiendo y subiendo. […] Lo más sorprendente del mercado, en 1929, era que nadie vendía una sola acción. La gente compraba sin cesar. Un día, con cierta timidez, hablé a mi agente acerca de este fenómeno especulativo.


-No sé gran cosa sobre Wall Street -empecé a decir en son de disculpa- pero, ¿qué es lo que hace que esas acciones sigan ascendiendo? ¿No debiera haber alguna relación entre las ganancias de una compañía, sus dividendos y el precio de venta de sus acciones?


Por encima de mi cabeza, miró a una nueva víctima que acababa de entrar en su despacho y dijo:


-Señor Marx, […] lo que usted no sabe respecto a las acciones serviría para llenar un libro. […] Éste ha cesado de ser un mercado nacional. Ahora somos un mercado mundial. Recibimos órdenes de compra de todos los países de Europa, de América del Sur e incluso de Oriente. Esta mañana hemos recibido de la India un encargo para comprar mil acciones de Tuberías Crane.


Con cierto cansancio pregunté:


-¿Cree que es una buena compra?


-No hay otra mejor -me contestó-. Si hay algo que todos hemos de usar son las tuberías.


[…]


-Apúnteme para doscientas acciones; no, mejor aún, serán trescientas.


Mientras el mercado seguía ascendiendo hacia el firmamento, empecé a sentirme cada vez más nervioso. El poco juicio que tenía me aconsejaba vender, pero, al igual que todos los demás primos, era avaricioso. Lamentaba desprenderme de cualquier acción, pues estaba seguro de que iba doblar su valor en pocos meses. […] Muchas de las agencias de Bolsa tenían más público que la mayoría de los teatros de Broadway.


Parecía que casi todos mis conocidos se interesaran por el mercado de valores. […] El fontanero, el carnicero, el panadero, el hombre del hielo, todos anhelantes de hacerse ricos, arrojaban sus mezquinos salarios -y en muchos casos sus ahorros de toda la vida- en Wall Street. […]


De vez en cuando algún profeta financiero publicaba un artículo sombrío advirtiendo al público que los precios no guardaban ninguna proporción con los verdaderos valores y recordando que todo lo que sube debe bajar. Pero apenas si nadie prestaba atención a estos conservadores tontos y a sus palabras idiotas de cautela. […]


Un día concreto, el mercado comenzó a vacilar. Unos cuantos de los clientes más nerviosos fueron presas del pánico. […] Todo el mundo quiso vender. […] Luego el pánico alcanzó a los agentes de Bolsa, quienes empezaron a chillar reclamando garantías adicionales. […] Desdichadamente, todavía me quedaba dinero en el Banco. Para evitar que vendieran mi papel empecé a firmar cheques febrilmente para cubrir las garantías que desaparecían rápidamente. Luego, […] Wall Street lanzó la toalla y se derrumbó. Eso de la toalla es una frase adecuada, porque por entonces todo el país estaba llorando.


Algunos de mis conocidos perdieron millones. Yo tuve más suerte. Lo único que perdí fueron doscientos cuarenta mil dólares (o ciento veinte semanas de trabajo, a dos mil por semana). Hubiese perdido más pero era todo el dinero que tenía. […] Creo que el único motivo por el que seguí viviendo fue el convencimiento consolador de que todos mis amigos estaban en la misma situación. Incluso la desdicha financiera, al igual que la de cualquier otra especie, prefiere la compañía.


_Referencia: Groucho Marx, Groucho y yo, Barcelona, Tusquets, 1995, págs. 169-177._


----------



## charlie3 (15 Ago 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Los indices están muy maquillados, las empresas que van mal salen y las que van bien entran, eso es el principal maquillaje de los indices, pon por ejemplo el IBEX con las mismas empresas que hace 30 años, algunas de ellas ya quebradas, y repite el mantra de : "la bolsa siempre sube"



Se refiere a sp500 o russell, del ibex huir


----------



## Xenomorfo (15 Ago 2021)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo. Simplemente tienes que invertir en empresas muy potentes titanic que no vayan a desaparecer mañana (google, microsoft) o empresas que resistan a las crisis y hacerlo a buen precio e ir a largo plazo porque la bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo *PERO* en el corto plazo manda el azar y la aleatoriedad, el mercado puede subir, bajar o te puedes comer una crisis -50% en 6 meses.
> 
> Cada 8 años mas o menos viene un hostión de los grandes, es parte del juego y ya toca que venga el hostión porque la bolsa de USA está algo inflada



¿Titanic? eso no anima mucho.


----------



## spala (15 Ago 2021)

sin riesgo no hay ganancia,
si fuera seguro invertiría todo el mundo,

esto es como ir al casino, te gastas lo q estás dispuesto a perder, solo que aquí hasta q no vendes, no hay nada perdido, compra, espera, si sube bien, si no sube, espera más 
y si jamás sube pues era dinero q no necesitabas igualmente.

Si no puedes arriesgar 500-1000€ entonces te toca ahorrar antes


----------



## Terminus (15 Ago 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> 50% 50%



Que va, está el 0, la banca gana y eso te jode la probabilidad. El tablero está inclinado. Vosotros seguid apostando, digo invirtiendo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Ago 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> Se refiere a sp500 o russell, del ibex huir



Puse el IBEX como ejemplo, pero vale para todos los indices.
¿Donde estaba Google hace 30 años?
Pues en ese sitio había otra empresa que ya no está. Los ejemplos son para extrapolar, no para tomar al pie de la letra.


Terminus dijo:


> Que va, está el 0, la banca gana y eso te jode la probabilidad. El tablero está inclinado. Vosotros seguid apostando, digo invirtiendo.



El 0 es la comisión del broker, bastante menos que la infacción. Vosotros seguid remando.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Es complicado saber si vas a obtener beneficio. Y hay algún que otro caso de inversores que lo han perdido todo.



Todo?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Todo?



Todo


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Es complicado saber si vas a obtener beneficio. Y hay algún que otro caso de inversores que lo han perdido todo.



Se trata de evaluar riesgos. Nadie sabe si va a obtener beneficio, se trata de saber como reaccionar en distintos escenarios. Lo que pasa es que hay mucho inbecil que no sabe donde se mete y todo lo que sabe de bolsa es que vio una película sobre wall street donde todos eran millonarios.
@FeministoDeIzquierdas Si quieres dar unos consejos básicos este es tú hilo.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

Con el sentido común en la mano es mejor no meterse en líos innecesarios.

Razones para no invertir:

- Gastos, comisiones, impuestos,... (Tú te lo curras y arriesgas a perder y otros se llevan tajada sin riesgo ni esfuerzo)
- Inseguridad jurídica, política, económica, ... (y más en este estercolero de injusticias)
- Tiempo y esfuerzo que se tiene que emplear para hacerlo en condiciones (el tiempo empleado en ello vale en muchas ocasiones más que el supuesto beneficio obtenido)
- Tranquilidad, salud, preocupaciones que te ahorras.
- En la mayoría de los casos, el supuesto beneficio en caso de haberlo, no te aporta gran cosa en tu vida. Es prescindible.
- Al final vamos a ir a la misma caja. Tanto afán por tener y tener en detrimento de vivir más tranquilo y mejor es para pensarlo.


----------



## DEREC (15 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Con el sentido común en la mano es mejor no meterse en líos innecesarios.
> 
> Razones para no invertir:
> 
> ...



Tener tu dinero en FIAT también es invertir.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Tener tu dinero en FIAT también es invertir.



No.
El fiat (no le voy a llamar dinero a esa mierda) es necesario para vivir en el mundo actual. Cualquier cosa que quieras comprar la tienes que pagar con ese fiat, y si trabajas cobrarás en ese fiat, etc.
No se puede evitar, hace falta y es necesario manejarlo para el día a día. Y todo el mundo pasa por ahí sin excepción. Luego no es una inversión sino una necesidad.

Otra cosa es qué haces cuando quieres ahorrar y te planteas si tenerlo en fiat es seguro. Es seguro e inseguro relativamente. 
Por supuesto, le afectan depreciaciones, inflación, corruptelas y resto de riesgos, pero son riesgos que también afectan a cambiar ese fiat por otros "bienes" (que sería lo que se entiende por inversión).
Tipos de inversiones hay muchas y variadas, pero yo no calificaría tener fiat en el banco como inversión y menos ahora que no dan nada.
Más bien es no arriesgar a invertir en nada y arrear con lo que venga pero sin otros riesgos.

Y ya mirando las opciones disponibles tampoco veo ninguna que sea la panacea. Lo que he dicho antes, tienes que invertir tiempo y esfuerzo, correr riesgos, para que luego te vengan los buitres a llevarse una parte, cruzar dedos para que no pierdas, y en la mayoría de los casos el beneficio no compensa los riesgos, tiempo y esfuerzo dedicados.

Ahora, si me dices que se dispone de un gran capital, entonces normalmente se acaba multiplicando, pero para gente normal, ojo. Y para gente que puede tener medio millón para invertir por ejemplo, pues también se la juega y tiene todos esos riesgos y trabajo. Cada uno valorará su tiempo y riesgos, si vale la pena. Yo hablo en general y para la media de población.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

Había un hombre que era tan pobre que sólo tenía dinero.
Yo no valoraría ni juzgaría a la gente por el dinero que tiene, mucho menos insultarla gratuitamente, eso ya dice bastante.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no valoraría ni juzgaría a la gente por el dinero que tiene, mucho menos insultarla gratuitamente, eso ya dice bastante.



Solo los comunistas hacen eso.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

Por pena xD


----------



## bralmu (15 Ago 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Los indices están muy maquillados, las empresas que van mal salen y las que van bien entran, eso es el principal maquillaje de los indices, pon por ejemplo el IBEX con las mismas empresas que hace 30 años, algunas de ellas ya quebradas, y repite el mantra de : "la bolsa siempre sube"



Hasta el IBEX35 reinvirtiendo dividendos ha dado una rentabilidad del +900% desde que que se fundó en 1992. Cuando la inflación ha sido de un +92%.








Gráfico avanzado de IBEX Total Return - Investing.com


Acceda gratis al gráfico avanzado e interactivo del índice IBEX Total Return y obtenga información en tiempo real, personalizada y configurable.




es.investing.com





Es verdad que el índice está vivo, salen las empresas que se hunden y entran empresas nuevas que crecen. Pero no es excusa para descartarlo porque hay fondos y etfs que los siguen y replican, no necesitas estar personalmente gestionando la cartera.


----------



## unaburbu (15 Ago 2021)

Yo dejé de invertir hace tiempo. Vi claramente con los años que si creía en el madmax venidero, debía de preparar una casa autosuficiente con terreno cultivable. Decidí que no tendría ni pérdidas ni rendimientos financieros. Que ese ahorro mensual lo metería TODO en ese proyecto. Llevo 4 años y lo tengo bastante avanzado. Ojalá me dure el trabajo unos 3 años más que es suficiente para dejar puestos los paneles, alguna reforma interna, vallado el terreno y la compra de un minitractor. Cuando tenga eso ok (aunque no tiene fin, siempre se puede mejorar), si sigo remando lo mismo vuelvo a jugar a la ruleta. Pero no puedo estar siempre con la espada de Damocles gana-pierde para no materializar las ganancias en nada. Sé que no es inteligente desde el punto de vista financiero, pero más vale euro convertido que euros invertidos.

En definitiva, elegí convertir y no invertir. No me arrepiento viendo la inflación y lo que me costaría ahora adquirir todo lo que he comprado estos años.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

¿El de alguien que habla por los codos, sin saber, falta el respeto, es un cateto y un patán, con cuatro duros se piensa que es algo y tiene cuatro neuronas? Sí, es bastante común


----------



## max power (15 Ago 2021)

Todo necesita un entorno que lo haga posible. No puedes plantar un arbol en una roca ni hacerte una casa en arenas movedizas.

Las inversiones son igual

Yo lo tengo estructurado por capas

Capa 1: dinero para gasto corriente. En condiciones normales no deberia pasar de aqui.

Capa 2: dinero para emergencias. Desde una endodoncia a un coche. Debe ser una cantidad de dinero considerable.

Capa 3: fondos de inversion. Relativa poca volatilidad. Se mueven despacio.

Capa 4: bolsa.

Lo que no se puede hacer es tener solo la capa 1 y 4 porque como vengan mal dadas has de vender y puede que a perdidas. A grandes perdidas.


----------



## Frazier (15 Ago 2021)

Yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa. Pregunta para los entendidos ¿Qué riesgo supondría meter dinero en un fondo de inversión del banco en el que estás, pero sea muy conservador? ¿Merece la pena o para eso es mejor no tocarlo como dice el OP?


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Ago 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Hasta el IBEX35 reinvirtiendo dividendos ha dado una rentabilidad del +900% desde que que se fundó en 1992. Cuando la inflación ha sido de un +92%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira maximos en velas mensuales desde 2007, y si consideras que 2006/2007 fue una burbuja mira maximos en mensuales desde 2000 yo no diría que es alcista. 11 añitos sin tocar los 12000 puntos, ya no hablo de los 16000 de la burbuja, y eso contando con todo el maquillaje, si quieres buscas las 35 empresas de 1992 y miramos lo que queda de ellas, cierto que hablamos de un indice a <3000 puntos, y una inflacción del 92% igual hasta se salba, pero si cojemos los ultimos 20 años la cosa cambia.
Y de lo que lo que he subrrayado en negrita opino que lo que no necesito es que otro me gestione la cartera.


Frazier dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa. Pregunta para los entendidos ¿Qué riesgo supondría meter dinero en un fondo de inversión del banco en el que estás, pero sea muy conservador? ¿Merece la pena o para eso es mejor no tocarlo como dice el OP?



Para eso te lees lo que firmas y ya lo sabes, tienen paquetes de todo tipo, pero no sabes lo que estas comprando así que según tu perfil te meteran un beneficio o una perdida dentro de lo firmado, yo esa mierda no la toco ni con un palo.


----------



## max power (15 Ago 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa. Pregunta para los entendidos ¿Qué riesgo supondría meter dinero en un fondo de inversión del banco en el que estás, pero sea muy conservador? ¿Merece la pena o para eso es mejor no tocarlo como dice el OP?



El problema es que, para tener opciones de ganar algo relevante, tiene que haber un porcentaje de renta variable. Los hay garantizados pero tienen mucha letra pequeña. Si aun asi se cumplen las condiciones, si el fondo gana la ganancia es para el banco en gran parte y si el fondo pierde tambien lo es la perdida. En el fondo invierten en bolsa con tu dinero y, si ganan, te dan una pequeña comision.


----------



## bralmu (15 Ago 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Mira maximos en velas mensuales desde 2007, y si consideras que 2006/2007 fue una burbuja mira maximos en mensuales desde 2000 yo no diría que es alcista. 11 añitos sin tocar los 12000 puntos, ya no hablo de los 16000 de la burbuja, y eso contando con todo el maquillaje, si quieres buscas las 35 empresas de 1992 y miramos lo que queda de ellas, cierto que hablamos de un indice a <3000 puntos, y una inflacción del 92% igual hasta se salba, pero si cojemos los ultimos 20 años la cosa cambia.
> Y de lo que lo que he subrrayado en negrita opino que lo que no necesito es que otro me gestione la cartera.



Los últimos 5 años está en lateral, pero el IBEX35 lo veo históricamente alcista. Solo tienes que *reinvertir los dividendos *e ir a largo. Hasta comprando en máximos de 2000 o 2007. Promediando ya ni te cuento.




Me parece bien si quieres gestionarte la cartera tú solo en vez de indexarte. Suerte con tus apuestas personales. En promedio no lo superan ni las grandes gestoras.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Ago 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa. Pregunta para los entendidos ¿Qué riesgo supondría meter dinero en un fondo de inversión del banco en el que estás, pero sea muy conservador? ¿Merece la pena o para eso es mejor no tocarlo como dice el OP?



Los fondos de bancos suelen ser una mierda y con unas comisiones altísimas, y si pides uno conservador te venderán uno de renta fija, que llevan tiempo dando rentabilidades negativas y como suban los tipos de interés será incluso peor.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (15 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.



Mi cartera con 300% de rentabilidad dice otra cosa . 
Eso sí a la larga no doy ni un duro por nada ya que los gobiernos a nivel mundial están haciendo todo lo posible por quebrar sus economías


----------



## Trilerotrolero (15 Ago 2021)

Abriendo la bocaza después de que te la cierren. Sigue definiendote


----------



## el violador de mentes (15 Ago 2021)

Hay más posibilidades de perder que de ganar, ya que la ruleta siempre se inclinará a aquellos con información privilegiada y con los mejores asesores del mundo. "los peces grandes se comen a los chicos". 

El sueño lonchafinista de vivir de puta madre por estar apostando desde el portátil es eso, un sueño.


----------



## bralmu (15 Ago 2021)

No te preocupes, solo tengo un 1% en el ibex.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (15 Ago 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> No te preocupes, solo tengo un 1% en el ibex.



Lo mejor que haces


----------



## Thundercat (15 Ago 2021)

si inviertes en indexados realmente lasm probabilidades de que salga bien son mucho más altas.
A los históricos me remito.


----------



## D_M (15 Ago 2021)

El gran John McAfee, antes de que se lo cargaran dijo en una entrevista que no hay que invertir en nada que no sea uno mismo, que lo que no sea invertir en uno mismo es perder dinero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Ago 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Si quieres dar unos consejos básicos este es tú hilo.



Por alusiones.

Imagínate que tienes delante tuya dos sobres, "A" y "B". El sobre "A" contiene la seguridad de que vas a perder un 3% de todo el dinero que ganes (neto, despues de impuestos). El sobre "B" te ofrece la posibilidad, pero no seguridad, de que ganes algo a cambio de la posibilidad de perder parte o todo.

El sobre "A" se llama inflación. Y el sobre "B" es inversión.

Dentro de la inversión SIEMPRE hay riesgo, pero si me das a elegir entre perder seguro un 3% o la posibilidad de ganar mas, yo que llevo unos 20% siempre ganando mas de ese 3% (mi mínimo fijado, pero siempre he ganado mas, ha sido un 4%)...pues yo lo tengo claro.

Es como lo de las Españolas vs. extranjeras. Las Españolas contemporaneas son, en su brutal mayoría, insoportables. Las otras (digamos vietnamitas por decir algo) son, en su mayoría, parejas perfectas. Siempre preferiré arriesgarme con la excepción de una vietnamita mala a la casi total seguridad de una españoca gritona.



estupeharto dijo:


> Con el sentido común en la mano es mejor no meterse en líos innecesarios.
> 
> Razones para no invertir:
> 
> ...



Mezclas muchos problemas de diferentes tipos de inversión. 
- ¿Qué gastos o comisiones tiene un depósito bancario?
- Inseguridad jurídica: Como que el hecho de la inflación es algo muy seguro para tus ahorros...
- Tiempo y esfuerzo: Solo al principio y para muchos (yo me incluyo) es algo muy interesante. Por ejemplo, cuando la catástofre de la refinería del golfo de México yo, inmediatamente tras ver las noticias, me puse a buscar el precio del stock de BP. Compré todo lo que pude y me puse las botas. Hoy no suelo necesitar mas que un par de minutos para a ojo de buen cubero ver si una empresa merece la pena ser mas investigada o debo pasar de ella diréctamente.

Y sobre el beneficio prescindible y lo de la caja, con todo el debido respeto, es un pensamiento de pobres (que no digo que tú lo seas, pero el pensamiento sí que lo es).

Yo he pasado de humilde a clase media, y la diferencia en calidad de vida es inconmensurable. Iré a la caja igual que un pobretón, pero los años que he vivido y la forma en lo que lo he hecho valen esa inversión. Y no tengo ni que hablarte de comprar un coche o vivienda al contado, o irte de vacaciones donde quieras cada año sin apelotonarte como un animal en un vuelo "low-cost". Hablo de, por ejemplo, tener un sobrino muy inteligente pero que cuyos padres no tienen suficiente dinero y poder ayudarte económicamente para que con sus notas pueda llegar mas lejos. O tener un muy buen amigo que se le rompe el coche (su medio de trabajo) y regalarle (que no prestarle) el dinero que necesita y merece para poder seguir funcionando, por no hablar de tu seguro privado para no necesitar ser atendido por la sanidad pública.

El dinero no es algo que sirve para ser acumulado, sino para que trabaje para ti y te proporcione las herramientas para vivir muchísimo mejor. Sin ir mas lejos, éste fin de semana mientras yo estaba tirado en la playa me llegaban los dividendos de Abbvie, empresa que ya tengo revalorizada y que ya tiene su stop-loss osea, todo beneficio y riesgo cero.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por alusiones.
> 
> Imagínate que tienes delante tuya dos sobres, "A" y "B". El sobre "A" contiene la seguridad de que vas a perder un 3% de todo el dinero que ganes (neto, despues de impuestos). El sobre "B" te ofrece la posibilidad, pero no seguridad, de que ganes algo a cambio de la posibilidad de perder parte o todo.
> 
> ...



Si no te digo que no, pero es lo que decía, tiene también su contraparte. Riesgo, estudio, etc.
No todo el mundo está capacitado para poder entender bien cómo funciona el tinglado. La mayoría de la gente tampoco tiene tanto excedente como para arriesgarlo. Con poco excedente, las ganancias van en concordancia.
Y hay mucha gente que pierde o se le va lo ganado por lo perdido. Gente que gana, otras veces no le va bien. Al final es un tiempo dedicado, un trabajo, un esfuerzo, que también tiene su valor.

Se puede ser de clase humilde (prefiero considerarla así en lugar de media) y tener seguro médico, poder comprar un coche y una vivienda a tocateja, ir de vacaciones a un buen nivel, vivir bien el día a día, etc. sin necesidad de entrar en inversiones.
Se puede entrar o no entrar. Al final también depende de cada uno, lo que le apetezca o lo que valore en la vida.
Yo por ejemplo, aunque tuviera más dinero, no me compraría un jet privado, ni un ferrari, ni un reloj de oro, etc.
Y teniendo lo que tengo tampoco me apetece comprarme un coche de 40.000 euros si con uno de 20.000 bien comprado con buena calidad/precio tienes lo que necesitas.

No es un alegato en contra de la inversión. Sino un argumento a favor de la no necesidad de inversión para quien le vaya bien así. Todo tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes.
A mucha gente le ha ido bien invirtiendo. Pero también a mucha gente le ha llevado a pérdidas y problemas. Y no hablo de una inversión en particular, sino en general.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se puede ser de clase humilde (prefiero considerarla así en lugar de media) y tener seguro médico, poder comprar un coche y una vivienda a tocateja, ir de vacaciones a un buen nivel, vivir bien el día a día, etc. sin necesidad de entrar en inversiones.



Disfruto mi vida gastando el dinero en estas cosas que has puesto.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Disfruto mi vida gastando el dinero en estas cosas que has puesto.



Es lo que hay que hacer.
Como decía la canción, ... el dinero hay que ganarlo, pero luego, tienes que saber gastarlo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

Pues no inviertas. ¿Ves qué fácil? : D


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Ago 2021)

El año pasado he aprendido duras lecciones a palos, me lo tomo como un master algo caro de precio pero una lección que vale oro.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (16 Ago 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El año pasado he aprendido duras lecciones a palos, me lo tomo como un master algo caro de precio pero una lección que vale oro.



Si quieres contar lo que te ha pasado puedes hacerlo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Si quieres contar lo que te ha pasado puedes hacerlo.





Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El año pasado he aprendido duras lecciones a palos, me lo tomo como un master algo caro de precio pero una lección que vale oro.



Mi opinión sobre los masters: si el precio del master es un 1% de tu capital de inversión adelante, si no pon un stop-loss a con una perdida igual al precio del curso , diversifica e invierte, en el peor de los casos perderás lo que ibas a gastar y aprenderás más del doble.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ago 2021)

*Los niños rata se creen que siguiendo los consejitos de 4 subnormales por mariconagran se van a forrar. El saco, no es mas que un chiringuito creado por los ñarigudos, para hacerse de oro con los muertos de hambre subnormales que palman sus ahorros en silencio una y otra y otra y otra vez*


----------



## Tony Hawks (16 Ago 2021)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo. Simplemente tienes que invertir en empresas muy potentes titanic que no vayan a desaparecer mañana (google, microsoft) o empresas que resistan a las crisis y hacerlo a *buen precio e ir a largo plazo* porque la bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo *PERO* en el corto plazo manda el azar y la aleatoriedad, el mercado puede subir, bajar o te puedes comer una crisis -50% en 6 meses.
> 
> Cada 8 años mas o menos viene un hostión de los grandes, es parte del juego y ya toca que venga el hostión porque la bolsa de USA está algo inflada



La ostia del covid fue legendaria. Segun su tesis tardariamos otros 8 años despues de esa en ver grandes correcciones.


----------



## fede35 (16 Ago 2021)

Si no inviertes estas muerto !

Hay que invertir continuamente en la vida.


----------



## HaCHa (16 Ago 2021)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo.



Eso no significa que ahora no se pueda tirar 200 cayendo.
Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, shur.


----------



## auricooro (16 Ago 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Los indices están muy maquillados, las empresas que van mal salen y las que van bien entran, eso es el principal maquillaje de los indices, pon por ejemplo el IBEX con las mismas empresas que hace 30 años, algunas de ellas ya quebradas, y repite el mantra de : "la bolsa siempre sube"



Se puede invertir en índices


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Ago 2021)

Yo comencé demasiado tarde a invertir, y me arrepiento. De hecho pienso que todo el mundo debería tener parte de su capacidad económica el bolsa. Y no lo hice para que mi dinero generará más dinero como tal, sino como protección de la inflación (que parcialmente se nos ocupa y, sobretodo, se nos retrasa)

En la bolsa tienes el valor real del dinero actualizado a este mismo instante, en la sociedad ese valor del dinero no se actualiza hasta pasados meses o años. Para cuando seas consciente ya no hay vuelta atrás ya lo has perdido.

Cuando el dinero pierde valor, el precio de las acciones suben (necesitas más de algo que vale menos para comprarlas). Si ya eres propietario de esas acciones, estas protegido contra es pérdida de valor.

En proceso inflacionario debe discurrir por toda la estructura productiva antes de que el vecino de al lado se de cuenta. Cuando su vecino lo haga, pensara "que caro está todo" y nosotros sabemos que es en realidad que el dinero vale menos. El problema es que esa realización... Puede que lleve un año de retraso, se está dando cuenta de la perdida de valor.. de hace un año.

El que tuviera 100€ hace un año en una acción X. Ahora es acción vale 100 + la perdida de valor del dinero. Y eso sin estar a valorar si la acción sube y baja. El que se quedó con los 100€ en mano, sufrió esa perdida de valor.

Si la divisa mundial es el dólar, y su política monetaria es la que es. El estar invertido en bolsa usa es la mejor protección contra la inflación.

Esta es la idea básica y simple que me llevo a invertir, ahora años después a aunque sabiendo más cosas y teniendo en cuenta más variables... Me sigue siendo útil, y sinceramente, no tiene pinta de que vaya a cambiar.


----------



## Heteromacrófago (16 Ago 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Yo dejé de invertir hace tiempo. Vi claramente con los años que si creía en el madmax venidero, debía de preparar una casa autosuficiente con terreno cultivable. Decidí que no tendría ni pérdidas ni rendimientos financieros. Que ese ahorro mensual lo metería TODO en ese proyecto. Llevo 4 años y lo tengo bastante avanzado. Ojalá me dure el trabajo unos 3 años más que es suficiente para dejar puestos los paneles, alguna reforma interna, vallado el terreno y la compra de un minitractor. Cuando tenga eso ok (aunque no tiene fin, siempre se puede mejorar), si sigo remando lo mismo vuelvo a jugar a la ruleta. Pero no puedo estar siempre con la espada de Damocles gana-pierde para no materializar las ganancias en nada. Sé que no es inteligente desde el punto de vista financiero, pero más vale euro convertido que euros invertidos.
> 
> En definitiva, elegí convertir y no invertir. No me arrepiento viendo la inflación y lo que me costaría ahora adquirir todo lo que he comprado estos años.



A pesar de no ser mi manera de salvaguardar mi patrimonio, eso ya es más que dejar simplemente Fiat en el banco, el concepto de inversión siempre se suele relacionar con sacar un beneficio económico de manera directa, pero al final una inversión también es aquello que haces para combatir inflación o aquello que te ahorra dinero a largo plazo


----------



## resolute (16 Ago 2021)

Porque eres un tieso.


----------



## Gigatr0n (16 Ago 2021)

*El motivo por el que yo no invierto en nada*

Porque no tienes un chavo y punto...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.



Lo que va a salir mal es el valor de tu dinero, que no va a valer nada en unos años si no te proteges.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa. Pregunta para los entendidos ¿Qué riesgo supondría meter dinero en un fondo de inversión del banco en el que estás, pero sea muy conservador? ¿Merece la pena o para eso es mejor no tocarlo como dice el OP?



Huye de lo que te ofrezca el banco, te va a colocar basura con altas comisiones que solo les beneficia a ellos, para invertir en condiciones hay que hacerlo en brokers o bancos de inversión, no en la banca comercial española, que carece de ética y vergüenza.


----------



## Frazier (16 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Huye de lo que te ofrezca el banco, te va a colocar basura con altas comisiones que solo les beneficia a ellos, para invertir en condiciones hay que hacerlo en brokers o bancos de inversión, no en la banca comercial española, que carece de ética y vergüenza.



Gracias, eso mismo he oído en varios sitios. Sin embargo, supongo que para eso hay que tener un mínimo de conocimientos de como funciona la bolsa. Lo primero es saber que brokers y bancos de inversión son de fiar y no te la van a liar. Entiendo que también es importante poder fiarte de un banco de inversión, porque al final saben mil veces más que tú y son los que te van a gestionar las inversiones. Por mucho que estudies o te prepares, ellos siempre irán varios pasos por delante de ti. Por eso tiene que ser un banco de inversión MUY LEGÍTIMO. ¿Cual es el que mejor fama tiene hoy en día en ese sentido?


----------



## Pericoloso (16 Ago 2021)

Es el mejor vehículo para generar riqueza, aún con las correcciones e incertidumbre.

La gente se tuerce el tobillo corriendo o se pincha una rueda en un bordillo, pero están deseando reparar el daño y volver a la actividad/conducción.

Si alguien no quiere cometer errores nunca, que no haga nada, pero no hay aprendizaje ni valor que crear así.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Gracias, eso mismo he oído en varios sitios. Sin embargo, supongo que para eso hay que tener un mínimo de conocimientos de como funciona la bolsa. Lo primero es saber que brokers y bancos de inversión son de fiar y no te la van a liar. Entiendo que también es importante poder fiarte de un banco de inversión, porque al final saben mil veces más que tú y son los que te van a gestionar las inversiones. Por mucho que estudies o te prepares, ellos siempre irán varios pasos por delante de ti. Por eso tiene que ser un banco de inversión MUY LEGÍTIMO. ¿Cual es el que mejor fama tiene hoy en día en ese sentido?



En realidad el banco de inversiones es interesante porque tiene mucha variedad de fondos y mejores comisiones, pero el dinero lo debe gestionar uno mismo. Los bancos no son independientes a la hora de asesorar, lo que hay que hacer es formarse un poco, en verdad invertir puede ser muy fácil.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Ago 2021)

No inviertes porque eres un muerto de hambre con la billetera llena de telarañas


----------



## jesus88 (16 Ago 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El año pasado he aprendido duras lecciones a palos, me lo tomo como un master algo caro de precio pero una lección que vale oro.



cuentanos mas.....


----------



## Tufo a Pies (16 Ago 2021)

Tony Hawks dijo:


> La ostia del covid fue legendaria. Segun su tesis tardariamos otros 8 años despues de esa en ver grandes correcciones.



Fue una hostia notable pero se recuperó muy rápido, nasqad recuperó en 72 días.


----------



## Picatoste Guindilloso (16 Ago 2021)

Estoy modo madmax así que no tiene sentido planificar a la largo plazo


----------



## porcospin (16 Ago 2021)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo. Simplemente tienes que invertir en empresas muy potentes titanic que no vayan a desaparecer mañana (google, microsoft) o empresas que resistan a las crisis y hacerlo a *buen precio e ir a largo plazo* porque la bolsa de USA lleva 200 años subiendo *PERO* en el corto plazo manda el azar y la aleatoriedad, el mercado puede subir, bajar o te puedes comer una crisis -50% en 6 meses.
> 
> Cada 8 años mas o menos viene un hostión de los grandes, es parte del juego y ya toca que venga el hostión porque la bolsa de USA está algo inflada



Lo mismo paso con la vivienda en españa, cuando todo el mundo piensa que algo siempre va subir malo.

El dia que la gente no pueda o no quiera seguir manteniendo el caudal de aire para mantener la burbuja inflada, peligro.

En la burbuja ladrillera, or no saber calcular el momentum de la explosion perdi años de ganar especulando, con la bolsa usana me pasa lo mismo, no me atrevo a especular, posiblemente dentro de 2 años me arrepienta de estar sacando rentabilidades normalitas en bolsas normalesque no siempre suben, pero al menos duermo mas tranquilo con mi 15%



Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Fue una hostia notable pero se recuperó muy rápido, nasqad recuperó en 72 días.



Nada raro en un pais que incremento la impresión de billetes y los repartió entre una población con gran tradición en especulación/inversión financiera. 
Esa recuperación fue de todo menos natural


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ago 2021)

En primer lugar quiero agradecerte que hayas leido mi mensaje sin ofenderte y me respondas de igual manera.

Siguiendo el mismo tono cordial paso a comentar:



estupeharto dijo:


> Si no te digo que no, pero es lo que decía, tiene también su contraparte. Riesgo, estudio, etc.
> No todo el mundo está capacitado para poder entender bien cómo funciona el tinglado. La mayoría de la gente tampoco tiene tanto excedente como para arriesgarlo. Con poco excedente, las ganancias van en concordancia.



Es importante no mezclar "entender" con "predecir". Ni Warren Buffet ni Dios Mi Señor Peter Lynch te dirán que saben predecir el mercado. Pero entender fundamentales es echar un par de horas con un libro, y entender los factores externos es mirar las noticias en vez del Marca.

Yo baso mis inversiones en una mezcla de diversificación, sentido común, lectura de factores externos, y fundamentales. Pero claro, todo eso requiere de estar algo pendiente con el papel y el lápiz (yo tengo en mi despacho una pizarra blanca literal donde hago mis anotaciones, aparte de mi excel). No obsesionarse pero si estar algo pendiente.

Lo que tú llamas "estar capacitado" yo lo llamo "levantarse del sofá". Hoy en dia, si sabes leer, escribir, y usar un PC, estas capacitado para invertir con un buen control de riesgo.

Respecto al excedente la mayoría de la gente lo tiene pero lo gasta en mierdas. Mi primera inversión fue tras ahorrar un año y fueron 1000 euros. En otras palabras: *No gastar en mierdas es "invertir". Tener paciencia es "invertir". Comprar cosas que sabes de antemano que necesitas cuando estan de oferta es "invertir". Comprar regalos de reyes para otros con antelación es "invertir"...pero todo eso requiere levantarse del sofá*.



estupeharto dijo:


> Y hay mucha gente que pierde o se le va lo ganado por lo perdido. Gente que gana, otras veces no le va bien. Al final es un tiempo dedicado, un trabajo, un esfuerzo, que también tiene su valor.



Hay gente que es imbécil desde luego. Te pondré dos ejemplos de ahora mismo:
- Los Talibanes han entrado en Kabul. Solo tienes que mirar las últimas guerras (como la de Irak) para saber exáctamente donde debes invertir. Eso si, los beneficios de esa inversión los vas a ver en unos 3-5 años.
- COVID. Éste es el segundo año de dolor para un pais volcado en el turismo. Hay que ser idiota para no ver exáctamente las grandísimas oportunidades de inversión que se presentan. 



estupeharto dijo:


> Se puede ser de clase humilde (prefiero considerarla así en lugar de media) y tener seguro médico, poder comprar un coche y una vivienda a tocateja, ir de vacaciones a un buen nivel, vivir bien el día a día, etc. sin necesidad de entrar en inversiones.



Quizás lo mejor sería cuantificar lo que tú consideras "humilde" y "clase media". Para mi la clase media empieza a partir de los 3k netos teniendo casa y coche pagados y cero deudas. Y uso 3k porque es lo que se usa en éste foro.

Para mi clase humilde es 1.5k netos con hipoteca o de alquiler. Por cierto, no hay ningún deshonor en ser humilde.

Todo ésto hablando de ciudades.

Puede ser que ocurra en un pueblo perdido alguien "humilde" pueda comprar todo lo que dices. Yo que estoy acostumbrado a vivir en la ciudad no me lo imagino.



estupeharto dijo:


> Se puede entrar o no entrar. Al final también depende de cada uno, lo que le apetezca o lo que valore en la vida.



La inflación te robará el dinero SI o SI, así que en realidad nadie debería permitirse el lujo de no invertir. Si lo que valoras en tu vida es vivir y no sobrevivir, te toca invertir.



estupeharto dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo, aunque tuviera más dinero, no me compraría un jet privado, ni un ferrari, ni un reloj de oro, etc.



Yo no me puedo comprar un jet privado, pero con el cash que tengo ahora mismo en mi caja de zapatos me puedo comprar cualquier rolex, omega, o breitling, siempre que no sean modelos de esos de brillantes...pero tampoco me los compro.

¿Por qué? Pues porque *aqui no se trata de decir "aunque tuviera dinero..." sino "tengo dinero pero no quiero hacerlo"*. Son conceptos muy distintos.



estupeharto dijo:


> Y teniendo lo que tengo tampoco me apetece comprarme un coche de 40.000 euros si con uno de 20.000 bien comprado con buena calidad/precio tienes lo que necesitas.



Totalmente deacuerdo, pero (con todo respeto) para que tu comentario tenga validez tienes que tener esos 40k, cero deudas, y aun así decir "no lo necesito".



estupeharto dijo:


> No es un alegato en contra de la inversión. Sino un argumento a favor de la no necesidad de inversión para quien le vaya bien así. Todo tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes.
> A mucha gente le ha ido bien invirtiendo. Pero también a mucha gente le ha llevado a pérdidas y problemas. Y no hablo de una inversión en particular, sino en general.



Yo he perdido dinero invirtiendo (cuando no estudiaba fundamentales y mi guiaba por el FOMO) y ahora mismo algunos valores de mi cartera estan en rojo. Pero mi cartera total esta en verde porque cuando haces "due diligence" y una diversificación mas o menos correcta reduces las posibilidades de que algo salga mal.

*Invertir (con cabeza, estudiando con detenimiento, y haciendo los deberes) es hacer que tu dinero trabaje para ti.*


----------



## porcospin (16 Ago 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El año pasado he aprendido duras lecciones a palos, me lo tomo como un master algo caro de precio pero una lección que vale oro.



Pues a no ser que empezaras justo antes del covid, el año pasado fue un año muy facil, donde cualquiera le sacaba a cualquier valor un 15 o 20%, por no hablar de los que se montaron a tiempo en el cohete usano y sacaron un 100 o 200%


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ago 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar quiero agradecerte que hayas leido mi mensaje sin ofenderte y me respondas de igual manera.
> 
> Siguiendo el mismo tono cordial paso a comentar:
> 
> ...



El resumen de todo lo que quería expresar sería que también existe la posibilidad de no complicarse la vida y que cualquier elección tiene sus pros y contras.
Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices. La inflación y el sistema que hay montado es el que es.
Tampoco he dicho que yo no haya invertido en nada. Pero sí le doy importancia al tiempo, esfuerzo, al riesgo, etc. que conlleva cada elección.

A ti te puede haber ido bien o muy bien, pero estaremos de acuerdo que a mucha gente no le ha ido tan bien o nada bien. Tiene sus riesgos.
Necesita un trabajo constante, información, etc., aparte del buen tino que se tenga al entrar y salir en esto y lo otro. Ese tiempo, ese esfuerzo, también tiene un valor.
¿Cuánto valor tiene?
Para unos será demasiado para lo que se pretende, para otros no tanto.
Ahí entran en juego muchas cosas. Para alguien a quien le guste o no le disguste leer libros sobre estos temas, escuchar a gente, informarse de esto y lo otro, relacionado con la inversión en bolsa, dedicarle bastante tiempo (no nos engañemos, requiere bastante tiempo), no será algo tan complicado. Para otro a quien no le apetezca esa dedicación y tiempo, y prefiera hacer otras cosas, pues le será más complicado.

No voy a entrar mucho en el tema de los vendedores de cursos y todo el mundillo de los que viven de que otros inviertan, comisiones, entidades, etc. Pero es un mundillo alrededor.
La inflación se come el dinero (y otras cosas), pero también se puede mirar desde otro punto de vista.
Al igual que JMK dijo que el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo del que usted puede permanecer solvente, podríamos decir que la inflación se come tu dinero pero no tan rápido como para que no puedas desarrollar tu vida placenteramente, por ejemplo.
No es todo o nada.

Se suele decir que la bolsa siempre sube, se miran gráficos de esto y lo otro, pero siempre se reflejan los datos de a quien le ha ido bien. Las miles de empresas que se fueron al traste y los miles de inversores que perdieron no se reflejan en esos gráficos.

Ahora mismo estamos en una burbuja de las buenas. Uno puede estar invertido, pensar que está bastante a salvo, y de repente irse todo a la m. y todas sus ganancias anteriores desaparecer. No hay nada seguro si lo pensamos bien.
También están los metales, los bienes raíces, las cristos, invertir en uno mismo,...

Yo entiendo tu postura y la de los que invierten, y no la critico ni me parece mala idea. Pero también entiendo lo que implica, lo que puede implicar para otros. También entiendo lo que puede implicar no entrar en algunas inversiones, ventajas e inconvenientes.

Lo de la clase humilde, media y demás, es lo de menos aquí. Creo que es una cuestión más personal de cada uno. Yo seguiré considerándome humilde, independientemente de los bienes materiales. La riqueza para mí es otra cosa. Pero sobre el tema que se hablaba, sí que se puede no invertir en bolsa por ejemplo y tener unos ingresos y un cash para vivir de sobra (poder comprar cualquier cosa que necesites sin problema). Todo está en tener cabeza, currárselo un poco, saber hacer crecer lo que tienes y sobre todo no cagarla tirándolo por la borda por caprichos o decisiones erróneas.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Ago 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Eso no significa que ahora no se pueda tirar 200 cayendo.
> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, shur.



Por lo menos la "estructura" de los índices hace que suban por naturaleza. Con que una empresa de EEUU suba el índice va a subir naturalmente, Si compras SP500 tienes la estadística a tu favor.
Algo que no puede decir el que compre $APPLE o $FACEBOOK.
Si no hubo rentabilidades pasadas es seguro que no habrá futuras


----------



## Frazier (16 Ago 2021)

Veo muchos videos de "expertos" en Youtube hablando de invertir en dividendos "seguros", como por ejemplo Coca Cola, Johnson & Johnson, etc. La mayoría usan la plataforma Robinhood, pero claro... al final del video te dicen que para sacarte 1000 dólares limpios al mes hay que tener invertidos 250.000 . La ventaja que veo es que son compañías fuertes que llevan creciendo décadas y no tiene pinta de que se vayan a ir a la mierda tan fácilmente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ago 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Veo muchos videos de "expertos" en Youtube hablando de invertir en dividendos "seguros", como por ejemplo Coca Cola, Johnson & Johnson, etc. La mayoría usan la plataforma Robinhood, pero claro... al final del video te dicen que para sacarte 1000 dólares limpios al mes hay que tener invertidos 250.000 . La ventaja que veo es que son compañías fuertes que llevan creciendo décadas y no tiene pinta de que se vayan a ir a la mierda tan fácilmente.



Llevo AÑOS invirtiendo en compañias del estilo (años en el mercado, solidas, buenos números) aunque no me metería en Robinhood ni de coña. Para sacar 1k limpio al mes no necesitas 250k, sino una combinación de pillar la ola, sacar dividendos, y salirte.

Te pongo un ejemplo sencillo, de mi propia experiencia, y para toda la familia. Yo estaba con Microsoft desde principios del 2000 (fue una de mis primeras inversiones). Para entonces era un empresón por todos conocido. De media iban dando unos 8 o 9 céntimos (de dolar) por acción trimestralmente, así que con un paquete de 1000 y tras pasar por el señor feudal te quedaban unos 15 pavos al año. Eso si, también ganabas con los buybacks, splits (el último lo hizo en el 2003), etc...

Así que por un lado tienes los dividendos, por otro la revalorización de la acción, despues los buybacks y splits...y al final, cuando ves nubes negras, pones un stop loss y a correr. En mi caso, cuando empecé a ver lo de la crisis inmobiliaria le puse su stop-loss y me salto con beneficios tras haberle ganado pelas durante años.

Pero claro, aqui todos somos muy chulos hablando del pasado, así que te daré datos del presente: Hamborner REIT. La llevo en cartera desde que entré justo al poco de empezar la pandemia (la misma que me hizo saltar la cartera entera con ceromil euros de pérdidas). Cada año me da mas de un 4% de dividendos, y lleva una revalorización de mas de un 25%. Sobre el Q2 del 2022 le meteré un stop-loss sobre los 8 euros y algo, o quizás a 9 euros (la compré por debajo de los 8 euros). Así que en 2022, si salta, me habrá generado 3 años de dividendos mas al menos un 10% el día que salte el stop-loss.

Lo que quiero decir es que si inviertes en empresas de calidad (dividenderas o no, eso es a gusto del consumidor) puedes ganar de diferentes maneras. O si no, los ETFs e indexados son tus amigos.

*¿Sin riesgo? NO*. Pero como todo en ésta vida, mañana puedes tener un accidente de circulación pero si vas preparado, osea, habiendo dormido, con tu cinturón de seguridad, conduciendo con cuidado, conociendo la carretera, y respetando las normas de circulación, pues ese accidente será mas leve o incluso lo podrás prevenir.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Gracias, eso mismo he oído en varios sitios. Sin embargo, supongo que para eso hay que tener un mínimo de conocimientos de como funciona la bolsa. Lo primero es saber que brokers y bancos de inversión son de fiar y no te la van a liar. Entiendo que también es importante poder fiarte de un banco de inversión, porque al final saben mil veces más que tú y son los que te van a gestionar las inversiones. Por mucho que estudies o te prepares, ellos siempre irán varios pasos por delante de ti. Por eso tiene que ser un banco de inversión MUY LEGÍTIMO. ¿Cual es el que mejor fama tiene hoy en día en ese sentido?



Hay muchas plataformas decentes, en brokers para acciones y ETFs es muy bueno interactive brokers, en bancos de inversión tienes renta 4, que es algo caro pero funciona bien, EBN banco que ofrece clases limpias en fondos ( más baratas), Inversis, etc.

Lo de los asesores que entienden más que uno, eso es muy relativo, lo ideal es un servicio independiente como el del nexstep u otros asesores que hay, un banco como renta4 te ofrece un buen servicio pero no de asesoramiento, sus asesores te pueden colocar un fondo de la casa que sin ser malo, no es lo mejor para ti y tampoco creo que sepan tanto, más bien son comerciales, no expertos como otros.

Para el que no entiende mucho lo ideal es indexarse al msci world y luego ir aprendiendo y leyendo si quiere buscar sacar más rentabilidad que la media del mercado. Y sobre todo dominar las emociones, hacer caso a gurús de internet y a medios de comunicación como bolsamania, expansión, etc, es garantía de perder dinero. Estarse quieto y aportar en caídas es lo mejor, cuanto menos se toca una cartera de inversiones mejores retornos se obtienen.


----------



## Tony Hawks (17 Ago 2021)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Fue una hostia notable pero se recuperó muy rápido, nasqad recuperó en 72 días.



La velocidad de recuperacion es relevante? Hablabamos en terminos de % de dicha caida, y no se veia algo asi en decadas.

Que tiene que pasar para ver otra vez una de esas? una pandemia mundial pasa cada 100 años aprox.


----------



## Tony Hawks (17 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El resumen de todo lo que quería expresar sería que también existe la posibilidad de no complicarse la vida y que cualquier elección tiene sus pros y contras.
> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices. La inflación y el sistema que hay montado es el que es.
> Tampoco he dicho que yo no haya invertido en nada. Pero sí le doy importancia al tiempo, esfuerzo, al riesgo, etc. que conlleva cada elección.
> 
> ...



Cierto es que la inflacion en paises normales tampoco es tan alarmante como para ponerse a invertir corriendo sacando todo del banco sin pensar, como podria tener sentido en Venezuela etc.

Pero tambien es cierto que pasados X ahorros tienes mas riesgo en el banco que en un fondo de inversion diversificado, por ejemplo.

Si tu tienes mas de 100k en una cuenta corriente, a caso no pierdes todo lo que tengas por encima de 100k en caso de que algo "pete"? En ese sentido, meterlo en un Vanguard que toque todas las ramas, o directamente en un roboadvisor con profesionales que te lo hagan (a costa de perder algo de ganancias) tendria mas sentido a mi juicio que tener +100k en un banco.

Siempre puedes abrirte varias cuentas y guardar en montos de 100k, pero cuantas cuentas corrientes vas a abrir? por que tampoco hay tantas que no tengan comisiones. Ademas aunque te aseguren en España 100k, te los pueden dar convertidos en X producto y a saber cuando. No se como seria en la practica pero por lo que cuentan, no te hacen una transaccion en € de tus 100k para devolvertelos.

Asi que llegado a un punto de ahorrros hay que tomar decisiones.


----------



## Humim (21 Ago 2021)

Si no sabes, es más facil que pierdas que que ganes, pero si sabes como yo, ganar 40k es sencillo.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (21 Ago 2021)

Yo veo mucho más peligroso no invertir que hacerlo. Solo hay que ver las graficas históricas:









Sabiendo esto, no entiendo quien preferiría guardar su dinero en dólares o euros.


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Ago 2021)

En la Bolsa solo hay dos clases, los impacientes o perdedores, y los pacientes o ganadores. En la Bolsa ir a corto plazo es siempre perder de una forma u otra, y el largo plazo es ganar siempre, porque el patron trabajo e innovacion siempre genera dinero y te hace ganador. Las prisas nunca generan ni valor ni dinero.
Ser perdedor en Bolsa no es por casualidad, es por ser impaciente, por vender demasiado pronto cuando ganas, y vender demasiado rapido cuando pierdes sin dejar a esa accion que baja darla tiempo de recuperarse y ganar .


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Ago 2021)

Humim dijo:


> Si no sabes, es más facil que pierdas que que ganes, pero si sabes como yo, ganar 40k es sencillo.



Si no sabes, ir a lo seguro, ETFs SP500 y NASDAQ, y recoger beneficios cada 5 años.


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Algunos de mis conocidos perdieron millones. Yo tuve más suerte. Lo único que perdí fueron doscientos cuarenta mil dólares



No es poca cosa:

_El equivalente de 240 000 USD al 24 de outubre de 1929 es de 3 857 303.99 USD al 20 de agosto de 2021 (haga clic en los enlaces para realizar directamente una conversión de divisas a una fecha pasada)
Inflación durante el periodo: 1 507.21 %, índice utilizado:USCPI31011913 (Bureau of Labor Statistics), índice inicial: 175.58, índice final: 2 821.86 _


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.



Si tienes ahorros tienes que tenerlos en un formato que conserve su valor en el tiempo lo mejor posible.

Tal vez creas que no inviertes en nada pero, en realidad, vas largo en euros (o largo en el formato en el que hayas decidido conservar tus ahorros). También hay posibilidades de que salga mal y te lo estás jugando todo a una carta...

Diversifica y tendrás menos riesgos


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Ago 2021)

El euro es en realidad un bono o deuda emitido por el BCE, al -inflacion % anual emitido en apunte en cuenta, papel o moneda metalica que no es noble.
El unico dinero real es el oro, todo lo demas son acciones, deuda, bonos, obligaciones o contratos, etc..........


----------



## NXT (22 Ago 2021)

Si no sabes en qué invertir, desde luego es mejor no hacerlo.


----------



## damnit (22 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.



Estadísticamente eso no es cierto. 

Los mercados se pasan más tiempo subiendo que bajando, y esto es basado en cifras de los últimos 200 años, desde que hay registros de mercados de valores.


----------



## damnit (22 Ago 2021)

¿por qué? un ETF se comporta igual que una acción con la diferencia que se participa como un fondo. Hay ETF muy potentes y ETF qeu son una mierda, qué duda cabe, pero estos últimos generalmente acaban por eliminarse de los listados de las gestoras.


----------



## damnit (22 Ago 2021)

¿en un ETF? ¿no estarás confundiéndolo con un CFD?

hay ETF apalancados, pero esa no es la definición de un ETF. Todos mis ETF son 1:1


----------



## damnit (22 Ago 2021)

sinceramente, yo no tiro a nada, pesco con dinamita... toda mi cartera está ahora mismo indexada a índices mundiales, paso de complicarme la vida ya más. No pegaré pelotazos, pero tampoco me llevo sobresaltos.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Mar 2022)

También "sale mal" tener dinero físico... por la inflación, digo.


----------



## Barruno (19 Mar 2022)

damnit dijo:


> sinceramente, yo no tiro a nada, pesco con dinamita... toda mi cartera está ahora mismo indexada a índices mundiales, paso de complicarme la vida ya más. No pegaré pelotazos, pero tampoco me llevo sobresaltos.



Como lo haces para indexarte al mundo?
Gracias


----------



## damnit (19 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Como lo haces para indexarte al mundo?
> Gracias



Metiéndote en fondos indexados al mundo, cualquier all world te vale. El indice de referencia suele ser ACWI por si quieres mirarlo


----------



## nekcab (19 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.



Es interesante cómo 8 páginas han dado de sí por esa simple frase.

Y como han dicho, partiendo de este concepto tan importante:



jaimegvr dijo:


> El euro es en realidad un bono o deuda emitido por el BCE, al -inflacion % anual emitido en apunte en cuenta, papel o moneda



Uno se da cuenta de que todo gira sobre lo mismo:



NXT dijo:


> Si no sabes en qué invertir, desde luego es mejor no hacerlo.



Y bancolchón es una inversión como otra cualquiera. Y todas tienen su correlacción: seguridad vs beneficio, vamos, lo de toda la puta vida.


----------



## Kubatronik (20 Mar 2022)

El fiat tiende a 0 a largo plazo. A corto puedes especular, a largo vas a perder si o sí. Te recomiendo coger un Excel con el índice de la bolsa USA incluyendo dividendos, y ver cuál es el retorno medio, max y min en varios plazos de tiempo. Evalúa que plazo te interesa conforme a tu edad. Verás como metiendo pasta regularmente todos los meses tienes poco que perder a 10-20 años, al revés, debieras multiplicarse por varios x.


----------



## nief (20 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que salga mal a que salga bien.




Creo qeu a lo que tu te refieres es trading y ahi estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Si hablas de invertir pues no estoy de acuerdo. Solo que quizas tienes que realmente entender que es invertir.

Saludos


----------



## oriolserra (20 Mar 2022)

"Invertir" abarca más que la bolsa o las criptos. Y desde luego, siempre se ha buscado cuál era ese valor seguro, pero lo cierto es que no es seguro nunca, por eso se amplían los lugares donde invertir. 

Es decir, en una determinada época funcionará un tipo de inversión; en otro momento, funcionará otro. Quizás se trate de "estar al loro". 
Por las mismas, montar una tienda o negocio también tiene más posibilidades de que salga mal que bien. Lo que sí es verdad es que tener poco margen de maniobra, te limita mucho. No sé hasta que punto funciona (apenas estoy aprendiendo sobre ello), pero cuanto más información tienes de cómo funciona todo, más rango de actuar tienes, y mayores opciones de acertar hay. 

El dinero es poder, pero la información creo que le supera. Siempre "maldeciré" lo poco que la escuela te enseña de la vida, y lo poco preparados que estamos ante la vida real.


----------

